# Guess who turned 1 today! (photo heavy)



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

It's Finley's 1st birthday today!!! One year ago today this little bundle of chocolate fluffy joy was born while we waited at home for news of his arrival  I can't believe how much he has changed, or how quickly it has gone by! He has grown into easily the quirkiest of our family, full of mischief and tail wags. The happiest little pup all the time, he brings a smile to my face no matter how miserable my day has been! Finny, Wigglebum, Tiny Terror...so many different nicknames. I couldn't love this little monkey more if I tried.

I'm known amongst those who know me as a bit of a cupcake fiend, have actually considered turning it into a business but seemed like a lot of work. So, we figured the kids shouldn't be excluded and so today I made my first-ever pupcakes! Peanut butter banana, with rave reviews from all three testers


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

And this is how Finley wears his birthday hat, apparently.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Finley! Those cupcakes look amazing, I thought you must have purchased them form an expensive doggy bakery before I read that you had made them. They look great. I love the photos too and his idea of how a birthday hat should be worn - too funny!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY FINLEY ! *ccasion4:ccasion1:ccasion9:

ohhh, those cupcakes look delicious !!! I love the pics of Finley and his brother and sister enjoying them . 
haha, the pics of Finley with the birthday hat are funny :laughing5:

Sky is almost the same age as Finley. her birthday is in 2 weeks, and she'll be 1 year old . I ordered her some goodies from Laineys bakery


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Glad you enjoyed your cake.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Finley! Awesome job on the pupcakes hehe!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone  I'm fairly certain all three of them have gained an extra few pounds today, what with pupcakes and birthday treats and whatnot lol. Serious diet tomorrow!


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday!! I love the beak look with the hat .


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Aww happy birthday finley!! Looked like an amazing day  must get the recipe for the pupcakes as I want a pawty for Archie when he turns 1 in October


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Happy Birthday Finley!! I can't believe he's one already. These pictures are absolutely adorable and the cupcakes look so yummy!

And now I'm craving cupcakes, thanks to you.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

LOL! There's never a bad time for cupcakes!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Finley!!!! What a cutie!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness! He is so cute with the hat. Love chis and their funny antics  Your pup cake looks so good too. I would totally eat it lol. Happy birthday Finley! Hope you have many more good years together! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Happy birthday! What a sweetie~


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! Those cup cakes look amazing.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Fun! You've grown into such a handsome little man. Those cupcakes look good enough for me to eat 😋🍴


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone, he knows how spoiled he is


----------

